# How many miles???



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anybody know how many miles could an alty go b4 finally giving in? i have about 165k miles on mine. And not to be nosy but how many miles do u all have?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

187,000 miles and counting. Want to get 225-250 miles


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

Already Reached and Passed 200,000 on mines and she runs like a beauty Never Had a Trans Problem.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

170,000 of very abused miles from me and the stupid bitch that had it before me.


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

'94 I've owned since '95 took it from 16k to 207,000. As a side note the car was totaled in an accident in 2001 with 138k on it. I took the insurance check minus $1000, fixed it and put another 70k miles on it. best grand I've ever spent. My baby is gonna rust out before she dies I think.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

247***. has some bugs, but still gets from A-B


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

SC_tbfd said:


> '94 I've owned since '95 took it from 16k to 207,000. As a side note the car was totaled in an accident in 2001 with 138k on it. I took the insurance check minus $1000, fixed it and put another 70k miles on it. best grand I've ever spent. My baby is gonna rust out before she dies I think.



yea mines the same situation...rebuilt engine and everything....never ran better


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Great running car, but boy do they ever rust/ rot, especially if yuou live in New england!

I believe my car will dissolve before enything.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im on engine #5 right now...


----------



## Ironchild (May 11, 2005)

120K here-just broken in.......seen 'em come in the shop with 350-500K on them. Body is less than desirable but maintained engines go forever.


<@[email protected]]


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

> AsleepAltima im on engine #5 right now...





> Body is less than desirable but maintained engines go forever.


LOL I wonder if Ironchild is tryin to tell you something Asleep....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

haha, if only it was poor maintenance that did them in. the first one died at 164xxx miles and the 2nd one hydrolocked at 60xxx miles. the third one was no good from the get-go. had 28k miles and started knocking 10 minutes after it was installed and started. the 4th engine, went 2 weeks and then decided to knock. it only had 30k miles on it... this next engine has 77k miles, is a 2001 model and it better run goddamnit! lol


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

You went through 5 engines, where they under warrenty? How is the rest of the car, esp. the body? Any pics?

My engine runs okay, but like I mentioned before the rust/ rot will kill the car first. I took the radiator out last week and the whole length of the bracket is experiencing heavy rust deposits and allso the passangers side reae wheel-well. 

Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> You went through 5 engines, where they under warrenty? How is the rest of the car, esp. the body? Any pics?
> 
> My engine runs okay, but like I mentioned before the rust/ rot will kill the car first. I took the radiator out last week and the whole length of the bracket is experiencing heavy rust deposits and allso the passangers side reae wheel-well.
> 
> Frank


the 3rd and 4th engines were/are under warranty. ill make my money back on the sale of one of those warranties.  the rest of the car is in pretty good shape with the exception of my radiator support. it was banged up in an accident, but my g/f's brother is a professional bodyman and will help me get it replaced. my car runs good otherwise, ran a 14.1 a couple months ago on a hot desert night and will run a 13 in the next month or so. 

heres a very recent pic of it with the new 18's.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> the 3rd and 4th engines were/are under warranty. ill make my money back on the sale of one of those warranties.  the rest of the car is in pretty good shape with the exception of my radiator support. it was banged up in an accident, but my g/f's brother is a professional bodyman and will help me get it replaced. my car runs good otherwise, ran a 14.1 a couple months ago on a hot desert night and will run a 13 in the next month or so.
> 
> heres a very recent pic of it with the new 18's.


nice alty :thumbup: I have that stock blue-ish green color and I'd like a solid color like black...but thats later


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> the 3rd and 4th engines were/are under warranty. ill make my money back on the sale of one of those warranties.  the rest of the car is in pretty good shape with the exception of my radiator support. it was banged up in an accident, but my g/f's brother is a professional bodyman and will help me get it replaced. my car runs good otherwise, ran a 14.1 a couple months ago on a hot desert night and will run a 13 in the next month or so.
> 
> heres a very recent pic of it with the new 18's.


Nice looking car.
I have the same car color, Pearl I believe is the color name, though my car's body does have a bit more dents and dings in it, from parking lot mainly. I assume that because you live in Arizona your car doesn't have much rust on it as mine does from living in New hampshire. 
On the subject of radiator support bracket, in you opinion its replacing it some that should be left to the autobody professionals? The reason I ask is that mine is rotting out and I priced out the part for $60-90. However, it looks like to replace it would be a lot of work removing a lot of parts.

Regards
Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Nice looking car.
> I have the same car color, Pearl I believe is the color name, though my car's body does have a bit more dents and dings in it, from parking lot mainly. I assume that because you live in Arizona your car doesn't have much rust on it as mine does from living in New hampshire.
> On the subject of radiator support bracket, in you opinion its replacing it some that should be left to the autobody professionals? The reason I ask is that mine is rotting out and I priced out the part for $60-90. However, it looks like to replace it would be a lot of work removing a lot of parts.
> 
> ...


imho, if youre not fairly proficient with the different things that need to happen with the replacement of that support, then you probably shouldnt even attempt it. there will be welding that needs to be done and if you need to replace as much as i have to - the a/c condenser will have to be pulled as well and the system vacuumed and reserviced. this is usually a bit more than the average diy'r is used to doing.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> imho, if youre not fairly proficient with the different things that need to happen with the replacement of that support, then you probably shouldnt even attempt it. there will be welding that needs to be done and if you need to replace as much as i have to - the a/c condenser will have to be pulled as well and the system vacuumed and reserviced. this is usually a bit more than the average diy'r is used to doing.


Thanks for the advice. 
Probably what I'll do then is remove the radiator and apply navel jelly to the support channel and surrounding areas and then sand, prime and paint. 

An issue like this drive me crazy, the car runs fine, but the body is rusting from underneath and there really isn't too much a I can do to correct this with out it cost as much as a down payment on a new car So much got yankee ingenuity being a mech. eng.

Thanks again


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah the rust is really bad. I live in western NY and have rust around both rear fenders, doors are starting, and I had to have a piece welded onto the floor pan becasue my driver seat support busted through... that was funny, I thought the seat broke, when I got out to look I saw a big hunk of metal sticking out the bottom of the car. when i pushed on it, my seat moved... I was like WTF is up with that!!! It was less than $100 to have it fixed but I'm gettin nervous about what might happen in a serious accident.


----------

